# vanishing of databases/db6



## YuryG (Jan 30, 2021)

As far as I can see, databases/db6 vanished due to (license?) fetch problem. Is there any way to fetch it back to ports, may be even with manual fetching (as was with some Java? ports)? I had the 6th version as the default in the system, and now I have to downgrade to the 5th, since this option is gone.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm no BerkeleyDB expert but...  databases/db18 is also a thing, wouldn't that imply an upgrade?

Even so, from what I can tell this is owned by Oracle so... if DB6 is available then the Oracle website would be the most logical place to look for it. Or just Google I suppose, I did saw it mentioned on other website but I have no idea if those are legit.


----------



## YuryG (Jan 30, 2021)

ShelLuser said:


> I'm no BerkeleyDB expert but...  databases/db18 is also a thing, wouldn't that imply an upgrade?
> 
> Even so, from what I can tell this is owned by Oracle so... if DB6 is available then the Oracle website would be the most logical place to look for it. Or just Google I suppose, I did saw it mentioned on other website but I have no idea if those are legit.


It is available on their site. The problem is that it is vanished from FreeBSD ports tree. So dependent ports could not longer depend on it. Etc.
I am not sure if db18 could be used instead of the default db5 or that it is anyway comparable (or compatible).


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 30, 2021)

YuryG said:


> It is available on their site. The problem is that it is vanished from FreeBSD ports tree. So dependent ports could not longer depend on it.


But that shouldn't be an issue, it never was...

From /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk:

```
# Possible values: 5, 6, 18
BDB_DEFAULT?=           5
```
See what I mean?  Just use this in /etc/make.conf, rebuild your ports which relied on databases/db6 and you should be good to go. Hmm... from the top of my head: `pkg info -rx db6`, that should help you to identify those ports.

Or better yet...  `# portmaster -o databases/db5 db6`, that should more or less automate the whole rebuild so that your ports use the older DB version. Of course this may cause a problem with the rebuild; I don't think you can downgrade the db files so you'd have to rebuild those from scratch. It shouldn't be an issue for MTA's like Postfix, but I can imagine that it could become an issue with other environments.

Anyway, that's what I would do / try.

Hope this can help a bit...    oh right.... just to make sure: portmaster isn't a default command but a port manager / script which I prefer to use: ports-mgmt/portmaster. I'm sure other managers can handle this as well, but this is what I'm familiar with so I figured I'd share


----------



## YuryG (Jan 31, 2021)

ShelLuser said:


> But that shouldn't be an issue, it never was...
> 
> From /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk:
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you. Obviously, I had `BDB_DEFAULT=6` (precisely `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= bdb=6` in make.conf) previously, the option stays although the port vanished. Now I'm switching to the 18th version. Didn't realise that 18 is compatible with 5.


----------

